# Lost webbing/pulley on poudre



## Kev Hoffman (Jul 19, 2004)

I stopped to look for a partner east of the mish on the 17th and ended up helping some kids get a boat across.... got to talking and left two ******* 50ft of blue webbing and some orange cord. If anyone came upon it call to 970 493 5860. Thanks


----------

